# Germany - Stellplatze - Wurzburg Nurnberg area, or autobahn?



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Hi all,
Advice please if poss.
Anyone any knowledge of stellplatze availability in this area.
I have tried the database and 'Michael's Reisemobilseite' with minimal joy.
We are travelling Zeebrugge to Vienna in a fortnight and this is about halfway for a stopover.
Alternatively what is the situation re overnighting on the autobahn service stations?
Thanks
Korky


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Korky
You can stay on Autobahn service areas but the E43 is usually jammed solid with trucks and it can be difficult to get a place. There is a Stellplatz in Wurzburg which we have used and is only 7 miles off the A/Bahn.

Site is on the bank of the River Main off Vietshochheimer Strasse. It has mains and water but no other facilities and is at the end of a large cinema car park. Cost is 8 euros which you pay at a ticket machine in the car park and use at the barrier on exit. Excellent stopover or within walking distance of Wurzburg centre if you wish to visit the Bishops Palace.

GPS Coord N 49.80338 E 09.91976
1. Leave E43 at Junction 69 and turn left (North) on B27 towards Wurzburg
2. Follow B27 until it joins with B8 still towards Wurzburg.
3. Cross River Main to traffic lights at T junction and Turn Left onto Vietshochheimer Strasse. You will see an Esso station on your right. The entrance to the Stellplatze is opposite on the left in the Cinema car park. Get into the left lane sharpish and cross the main carriageway to the carpark. Take a ticket from the barrier and keep to the right and park up. 
Kind regards and Gute Fahrt! Pat and Sue


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

In addition to patr's advice, theres are 3 stellplatz listed for Nurnberg in the 'bordatls', none visited by myself and none have any emptying facilities, just o/n parking.

1. Muenchener strasse/Alfred-Henselweg, free,

2. Dr Gustav-heineman Strasse, free,

3. Kilianstrasse, free.

One i have visited personally is at Rothenburg Ob Der Tauber which is south of Wurzberg and is listed in the campsite database, €5 per night with full facilities and within walking distance of the medaeval city (follow signs for 'P2' parking), recommended.

pj

pm for any more details if u need them


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Korky,

I would not recommend to stay overnight on German autobahn service stations. They are usually noisy, high burglary risk, and especially on the A3 packed full with lorries (running cooling devices all night...). No pleasure.

The stellplatz in Wuerzburg is OK, but a bit noisy as well due to being very close to a main railway line. 

I would recommend Nuremberg Kilianstrasse. You leave the A3 at exit no. 85 "Nürnberg-Nord", turn towards Nuremberg City. You are now on the "B2" and follow it for about 4.5 km until just before you would pass under a railway bridge. There turn right into Kilianstrasse (it is between a fuel station - Shell IIRC - and a car dealer), follow it for about 400 metres, then turn right again into the stellplatz (signposted).

It is a nice spot, I lived for some years within walking distance before even dreaming of a motorhome...

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: I should (and will) add this one to the database.


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Thank you all for the info.
Looks like we will be giving the service stations a miss.
Regards
Korky :?


----------

